# Hand Plane ID



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Going through a few tools that were buried away and came across a hand plane that only has "Made in USA" on it. It looks alot like my old stanley #4 but narrower. Overall dimensions are 2 1/8" X 9 1/4" with the blade being 1 11/16"" wide. If any one can help id it I would really appreciate it.

































See if this looks better

Uploaded a video to YouTube if interested


----------



## saltfly (Jan 11, 2017)

John never mind. your pictures didn't come up on my tablet at first. I now see you cast frog.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You might get in the habit of taking the pic with the object in the center and left side of the screen. My phone chops the right side off too.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Saltfly, I removed the frog and it looks different then yours but the bottom is stamped "c55" on it.
Fridge, don't really know what happened, the pics are centered on my tablet but are not uploading correctly.
I'm sure this is just a cheap knock off of a Stanley, I would just like to know what it's copied from. 
Thanks for replying.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Stanley VICTOR 1104 Clone….










Instead of the red painted stuff for the Victor line, they used black paint.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The picture shift happens when you use an outside host, such as photobucket, and link to it instead of uploading to the LJ server. It's a long term and ongoing inconvenience. The whole picture can be viewed by right clicking and selecting "Open image in new tab"

My best guess is that you have a lower-line Stanley #3-the "C55" stamping is definitely a Stanley marking. Maybe part of the Defiance line. While having some cost cutting parts versus the premium planes like the Bailey and Bedrock lines, most Defiance can be good users. If you are wanting to use that one, the first step is to get rid of the paint on all metal to metal contact surfaces-frog to bed, top of the frog where the iron rests, where the frog screws tighten down.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

That's what i was looking for. Thanks to all for replying. Also, I thought I had to go through Photobucket to upload pics. If i'm able to upload directly to Lumberjocks, that would more convient.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

To upload directly, click the brown "img" button right above the reply box. That will open up a couple choices, click "Choose File" and then navigate to the picture you want to upload. Click "Open" in that box and then "Insert this image". The picture has to be less than 5mb.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> To upload directly, click the brown "img" button right above the reply box. That will open up a couple choices, click "Choose File" and then navigate to the picture you want to upload. Click "Open" in that box and then "Insert this image". The picture has to be less than 5mb.
> 
> - JayT


I love you. Never knew you could do that. That makes me happy. Now I don't have to fight with photobucket.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't "LOVE" you, but I do thank you. Well, maybe a little…..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Its a Stanley Defiance 1204

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/stanley-defiance-line/


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Uh, Yoda, wouldn't the width make it a 1203?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

double post


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Salty, Read your short story, loved it and as a young 57, I completely agree with you.
Don, thanks for that info. I was under the assumption that if it didn't say Stanley, Bailey, or any other of their names, it was just a knock off. Stanley or not, I use this and my Stanley #4 more then any other.
Just noticed that the 1204 has a wider blade then mine. Did they make different size 1204's


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Just noticed your post Jayt
Mine has the body size of a 1204 but a blade size of a 1203.
Maybe a 1203.5?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> Just noticed your post Jayt
> Mine has the body size of a 1204 but a blade size of a 1203.
> Maybe a 1203.5?
> 
> - John


Nope, in your pics, that is definitely a #3 size body & 2-1/4 is about right for overall width. A #4 body is closer to 2-1/2 inches overall width.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, now i'm confused. Are you saying it's not a 1204 but actually a #3? If so, is there any to tell if it's even a Stanley or not?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> Uh, Yoda, wouldn t the width make it a 1203?
> 
> - JayT


You're right JayT. I saw "like my #4" and that's what stuck with me.

A #4 has a 2" wide blade.

A lot of defiances were marked with a label that's been long gone. Some (as shown on my link) were stamped on the tote, but I've never seen one with any name cast in the sole.

It's possible it was sold by another hardware store, and never was marked as a Defiance, but it's a Stanley made plane from the Defiance line. I summize they didn't mark them so it was easier to sell as other retailers.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Don, So, is it a 1204 or a #3? Also, is there any to tell if it's even a Stanley or not?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

It's a #1203, which is a #3 size.

If you're question is, was it made by Stanley, the Defiance line is the only plane I know of that had that style lateral. That and the knob and tote profile matches and the frog matches, so its a pretty good assumption it was made by Stanley in the Defiance line.

If the question is, was it sold as a Defiance, or some other label, you'll never know.


----------



## saltfly (Jan 11, 2017)

John thanks I think you have a stanley built #3 but built for another company. But what ever it is, I agree with you ,love those size planes . They just feel so good in your hand. I also have a #35 and just finished reworking a #135. The size is about the same as the #3 and #4. But the bodies are made of wood. Man at my age , running one of them over a pices of wood, is the most fun you can have standing up. Man I wish their were smilly faces here.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> It s a #1203, which is a #3 size.
> 
> If you re question is, was it made by Stanley, the Defiance line is the only plane I know of that had that style lateral. That and the knob and tote profile matches and the frog matches, so its a pretty good assumption it was made by Stanley in the Defiance line.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I was going to type. The "C55" stamp is also one that Stanley would have used.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

It looks pretty much lik the defiance that I hav. Mine had the name on the handle tho. I will say if u go to restore it the ones I hav and have been restoring hav the handles stained with some red stain that surely must come from the pits of hell cause it will not come off no matter how much I sand. I've even thought about buying an cheap harbor freight plane just to steal the handles from


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Don, thanks for clearing that up for me. I really don't care what name it was sold under, just curious.
Saltfly, I have a # 4 that I use all the time along with a buck bros. # 4 that I converted into a scrub plane that I use alot on pallet wood (free wood) all my others only get used on occation. I have my eyes open for a couple wood planes but I have a problem trusting ebay now. I like to touch something before I dish out the money for it.


----------



## saltfly (Jan 11, 2017)

John man you and I are a like. I know all the warehouses around me that get in New pallets with good hard wood. They let me take what I want. I think they feel sorry for old farts like me. One even gets pallets made with mahogany. Man I couldn't believe some company some where would use good wood. also like you, I don't trust ebay. But here in lower slower, we are about 20 years behind every body else. So I can find some good planes in flea markets as well as consignment shops. Passed on 2 sargent planes, about size 4. for $4 each. I should have bought them, and restored them for resale. If I find some in the spring when flea markets get going again. I let you know. You can have them for what ever I pay plus shipping.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Sounds like a plan Saltfly. A friend of mine owns a company that does Epoxy coatings, Pebble Flooring as well as custom logos. Some of the pallets he gets have to be made of hard wood so i've scored on Oak, Ash, Pecan, and even Walnut. It's not clean or clear but this is just a hobby to keep me out of trouble and out of my wife's hair. She loves me but sometimes I can really be a PITA if you know what I mean. I use alot of old fencing from time to time. Check out my daughters dresser I made her on my project page. Well, good talking to you and thanks to all who helped me figure this out. I'll post pics in a day or 2 as soon as I clean her up a little.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Jcamp, I thought of just sanding a little and putting stain on top of it but after cleaning it up a little, the reddish brown stain don't look all that bad. Different Strokes for Different Folks.


----------

